# pulling project h



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone have any hints on what I can do to my new h. I picked it up cheap and want to make a pulling tractor out of it. I have one I restored and my other farm tra tors that I use so now its time for me a toy.


----------



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This one for member CountryBoy..member.


----------



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)

She's alittle rough but I promise it will be nice when done


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a great little project! I installed high-altitude pistons in my H when I rebuilt the engine. Suppose to give it a few more hp over the flat head ones. You can also advance the timing to give you more power, but it might end up hard to start. I don't know if you can run one, but I think there's a company out there that makes a turbo for the early Farmall tractors. Watch out for the rear axle bearings. When they fail, the rollers fall between the bull gears and the housing and split your transmission housing. I've seen a few welded up over the years.

I think the engine from a Farmall 300/350 would bolt right in that frame. I know of a local guy that did that with a diesel engine out of a Farmall 350 and made a Farmall H Diesel. He even used the "Diesel" emblems off the 350 to make it look stock. The H was rated something like 25 belt HP, whereas the 350 was rated at 40 belt HP.


----------



## thornysummit (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for the tips and heads up. I'm definitely going to have to go all through the engine. It sat for 30 years in a feild and the manifold rotted away bad and some peices are in my head. Everything else is sound so far it seems except the tires and wheels of course. But what can u say for $150. Motors not locked up thank god. I'm going to get to work on it here pretty quick so I will see what mods I can do and how big of a challenge this tractor will be.


----------

